# Request a Sig from Chubsterr[CLOSED



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Well this is not going to be as extensive as a *shop.*
However i still get a lot of requests pmed to me for signatures etc.

So this is gonna be the official request post.

I have taken some time off to learn more about signatures,and i have returned mwahah

This time around i will *only* be asking you to tell me what character you would like.

So your request *should *look like this.

*Chubster i would like a signature that contains the following
Characterblah blah)
And anything else you want me to know.*

You may post what *colors* u want but i don't guarantee ill use them, some of u guys choose colors that just don't match sometimes.

I also wont be taking any request with Animal Crossing Characters, mostly because i hate working with the low screenshot quality.

*
Here are a few examples of my signatures*



























All of my Signatures will be *400x150 *

If you want to make my life a bit easier you may visit *www.planetrenders.net* and select a rendered character to use in your signature.

This will be a *free* service 

<big>*If i make a signature for you Please add at the bottom of it that i made it for you.*</big>

*Dont ask me when your signature will be done, it will be done when i have time to do it, sometimes im at work, or just busy with other things, so please be patient with me   *

<big>*Waiting list*</big>
-colm fitzi
-sarawrin
-ipodawsum
-watercat8
-goronking
-pup
-waluigi
-John
-Horus
-Pootman
-bita
-growl
-tazaza
-spector - a bit sketchy about this request
-samwich
-coffeebean
-colm fitzi - not sure what u want colm post the request again to tell me what ur talking about.
-acfreak
-Plopz
-archy
-darkbunny
-kalin
-pokeboy
-archy
-john
-sky master
-dirtyz

LET ME KNOW IF I MISS YOU
-Please read the bottom of this post (blue and red letters) before you request a signature.


*Signatures will be made using Photoshop CS3*

<big>*UPDATE April 22, 2009*</big>
*
Im really horrible at making signatures that deal with shoes/bubbles things like that. Im gonna keep this request thread open only for people who want characters of a certain game/anime things of that sort.. any character is fine, but i don't really like to work with things like shoes and bubbles/cats dogs/ lol

Its just a hassle and im never happy with the outcome. If you really want the shoes/accesories or whatever u guys can ask lewis, he also makes signatures u can find him in the tbt marketplace, hes pretty creative aswell .. ill be working strictly with character signatures.*

*One last thing, NO ANIMATIONS, GIF format ruins the sig quality.*


----------



## Lewis (Apr 16, 2009)

Pro ^^

Btw you do know this will be moved to TBT Marketplace like mine


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

what program do u use?


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Hope not, seeing how im not selling anything.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Read the end of my post Bacon Boy


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

oh, I have CS2...


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

they are both about the same


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

Could you make me one?

Chubster I would like a signature and avator that contains the following!
Character; Lady Gaga ( its in my sig already) Lady Gaga (in my avator already)
In it i just wan't my name in the bottom right hand corner!

Thank you!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Could you make me one?
> 
> Chubster I would like a signature and avator that contains the following!
> Character; Lady Gaga ( its in my sig already) Lady Gaga (in my avator already)
> ...


sure thing colm fitzi


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks
Signature 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Avator
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
^^bottom left corner


----------



## SaRawRin (Apr 16, 2009)

Could you make me one please...

i want a picture of some pink converse with my name at the bottom right corner and i <3 converse in the top left 

Thanks if you Cann xxx


----------



## Lewis (Apr 16, 2009)

Nigel91 said to me if you are accepting donations it will be moved to TBT Marketplace.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said to me if you are accepting donations it will be moved to TBT Marketplace.


Kay i no longer want donations.

Please keep my thread in the museum.

Thanks for the info lewis.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

SaRawRin said:
			
		

> Could you make me one please...
> 
> i want a picture of some pink converse with my name at the bottom right corner and i <3 converse in the top left
> 
> Thanks if you Cann xxx


il try, never done shoes before.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem ^^


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi ill be done with your sig within the next 30 minutes


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 16, 2009)

this ; My sig request

bacon boy is also working on it soo...whichever one i like better i'll put up...or have a contest :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> this ; My sig request
> 
> bacon boy is also working on it soo...whichever one i like better i'll put up...or have a contest :gyroiddance:


it's up...


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Colm Fitzi im done with your signature here it is.






As far as the avatar goes do u want a matching avatar or do u want me to use ur spoiler pic ?

Let me know on that.

Heres the code


```
[IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/DracoCreed/ladygaga2.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Ipodawsome ill give a try to ur request after saraw, i admit though your text request was complicated >.<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Ipodawsome ill give a try to ur request after saraw, i admit though your text request was complicated >.<


it was, I tried it, and then found out 2 things:

I forgot the A in omega 

and that wasn't the font he wanted.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i misspell a lot on accident sometimes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, but once it's an image, you can't fix it, and it takes forever to do what he's asking. I'm not redoing it, you have to manually erase the coloring, you can't just magic wand it


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

here sarawrin i finished your sig







This is the code if u want it


```
[IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/DracoCreed/conversecopy.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 16, 2009)

hahaha im sorry its a lil complicated..ill give you  a good amount of bells though....if you do it to my liking..and even if i dont like it   practicing on dificult things always makes you better


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Chubster i would like a signature that contains the following!*
Character: Kagamine Len
If you can, use a picture of him on 3D, but those are kinda hard to find so if you can't find one just use which ever pic you like. I would like the color orange involved somehow!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

Here you go ipodawsome






I didnt add any detail to the sig because u said u just wanted that picture..so its pretty simple, but with an animation.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> *Chubster i would like a signature that contains the following!*
> Character: Kagamine Len
> If you can, use a picture of him on 3D, but those are kinda hard to find so if you can't find one just use which ever pic you like. I would like the color orange involved somehow!


Alright Watercat ill add u to list


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chubster!


----------



## goronking (Apr 16, 2009)

could u make this for me

pictures: http://www.freewebs.com/planetzelda/dariuna.jpg
http://www.zeldadungeon.net/Zelda11/Characters/Goron_Large.png
http://hyrulerealm.guardianarchives.com/Official/OoT/Zora.jpg
http://www.zeldadungeon.net/Zelda05/Characters/OfficialArt/Ruto2.jpg

i would like the zoras on the right and gorons on the left

my name in the bottom right corner please
plz


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Here you go ipodawsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please read what i posted here as well ipodawsome

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7160320/2/


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 16, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> could u make this for me
> 
> pictures: http://www.freewebs.com/planetzelda/dariuna.jpg
> http://www.zeldadungeon.net/Zelda11/Characters/Goron_Large.png
> ...


ill add you to the list.

Although i only like working with 1 character in a sig, ill make an exception for u


----------



## goronking (Apr 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk next time i ask for one ill onli hav one person


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 16, 2009)

Chubster i would like a signature that contains the following.......
Images:
At the right
http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn303/GreatAether_pwner/?action=view&current=maypicl.jpg
At the left bottom corner
http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn303/GreatAether_pwner/?action=view&current=maybike.jpg

Extra: Try to put a cool background that matches the pics, like pink or something,but with a nice design. No border needed. Please put Pup101 with a color that matches the sig. Remember to give me the url link thing. But if you cant put the bike one at the corner its fine.

And if you can........(seperate sig)
Image: http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn303/GreatAether_pwner/?action=view&current=md.jpg

Extra: Sorry but its that i like having 2 sigs when i put up a sig. Okay so i want this with little hearts or stars in the background.  I want it to say Pup101. Please give me the link url thing also. I also know your not on right now but i have to go. Oh and tell me if you cant make the two sig requests. Then ill pick only one. THANKS! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2009)

hey chubsterr

ok i want a sig with ike please

I want some orange flames (animation if possible) in the background

In the bottom left orner put the name: KORE

and my brawl fc somewhere on there

FC: 1934-3928-8629


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 16, 2009)

laneybaney921 asked me to give you this request. Heres the link to the topic if you want to make sure: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7161005/2/#new

http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt108/Lewis_/Signatures/Bita.png

i want quote in also in background id like some coluds and laneybaney921 i will pay depending if its good thx 
                                                                         -laneybaney921

Note: He told me to tell you on the 2nd page.


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Makes Chubsterr's life easier*

Here are the links to the two pics I like, with your new style comes a new series of characters. 

http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-1933

http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-1934

Your effort is much appreciated. Thanks.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Lewis (Apr 17, 2009)

Pup101 seriously...He said ONE PICTURE!!!!! Chances are you wont use it anyway >.>

And tell laneybaney921 to *censored.3.0* off. I made that sig for Bita and it was meant to be unique. She hasnt asked me for permission to use it anyway...


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 17, 2009)

wat pup?


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Pup ill have a shot at your second request, your first request was  complicated and one of the links was broken.

As far as for laneybaney i read that your trying to steal some one else signature on your signature request, so i dont want to participate in the making of that sig.

However if u ever want another signature ill be glad to make u one.

Waluigi and John ive added u guys to list.

I'll probably work on some of  these tomorrow. Been busy with rs.. lol


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Pup ill have a shot at your second request, your first request was  complicated and one of the ]Orly
> 
> i got a pure that's a member XD
> 
> i need to get more active on there


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok chub i fixed the links. If thats what you meant. I just edited it on the 4th page.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Apr 17, 2009)

no more signatures? =[


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> no more signatures? =[


u can still request one, this thread is closed atm so i wont posting any new sigs.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Ok chub i fixed the ]Ok when i click on the first link u posted it takes me to like a thousand pictures and at the top it shows this
> 
> The specified image does not exist
> 
> so either ur link is broken or you want 1000 pictures in your signature. lol


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah i saw it, it was like way at the bottom though. (the thread that is)


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





well i got kinda bored with it because i have no idea where to train now

its like 60 attack, strength, range, 56 magic, like 57 hp or something <_<


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

lol my bad just saw u asked for my username, its Hitmansshade


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> lol my bad just saw u asked for my username, its Hitmansshade


Jesus Christ; so many 99s :O

owned my main  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol rawr?


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl my highest is like 87 strength 

and wtf is up with my keyboard i can't type "E"  half the time


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

lol we spammed this thread with runescape talk.

main name?


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> lol we spammed this thread with runescape talk.
> 
> main name?


Ftw

and Goddragon121 7-year old name Ftw also


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao mines like 5 years, played for 7 years though


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not literally 

just a baby/******** name lol 

i started when i was like 11 i think


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol all i remember is that i was in 7th grade  12-13 prolly


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh cool  B) 


i remember all my friends quit because i got better than them :/


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i barely realized your avatar was cell..didnt recognize em at all at first glance


----------



## Horus (Apr 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i wonder why they put Dr. Octaganapuss's face on Cells 

they're still funny though


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 18, 2009)

lol yea


----------



## Horus (Apr 18, 2009)

and I'll stop destroying your thread :s

I'll request a Sig tomorrow


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> and I'll stop destroying your thread :s
> 
> I'll request a Sig tomorrow


lol kk


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 18, 2009)

You make the best sigs on TBT!


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 18, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Chubster i would like a signature that contains the following.......
> Images:
> At the right
> http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn303/GreatAether_pwner/?action=view&current=maypicl.jpg
> ...


Okay i fixed it. I just tried it and it was good. Btw, how are we gonna get our sigs if your not gonna post them? Pms?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 18, 2009)

You said this on page 3...


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> You make the best sigs on TBT!


Thanks colm


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be posting all sigs here lol who said i wasnt?


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

Watercat you're up!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Horus (Apr 20, 2009)

Hallo thar Chubsta

i would've done this on Saturday but I'm lazy :O

alright the only good picture i could find of Roxas [KH]

was this http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f393/sun_dragon310/Roxasduelwield.jpg
but some moron put bubbles/logo behind it so you might need to take that out

if you don't like the picture please find a picture of Lelouch [gode geass], Sora [KH too, but I'd like him to be duel wielding Key Blades], or Roxas again


all i really want you to do is be creative, you can do anything with it or w/e oh and put "Horus" on it


----------



## Resonate (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Chubster, I would like a signature of "Ken" (From Street Fighter).  But after looking for a render of him I couldn't really find any.  So if you can't find any of him, could you do a signature with Chun-Li instead?  Thanks man.   :veryhappy:


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok watercat i liked making ur sig it was fun >.<

here it is.








```
[IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/DracoCreed/watercatcopy.png[/IMG]
```


Note: to everyone else still waiting, ill get to ya no worries


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

Horus i added ya to first post.
Same goes for you pootman


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Ok watercat i liked making ur sig it was fun >.<
> 
> here it is.
> 
> ...


O.O I love it Chubsterr! Thanks! <3


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 20, 2009)

Watercats looks awesome! Cant wait for my siggies!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright guys im back for more, 

Goronking you're up!

glad u liked yours watercat


----------



## PaJami (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I need a signature for the Blue Ogre group. I would like it to have two Blue Ogre Masks on each side of it. In the middle, I'd like it to say, "Proud Member of the Blue Ogre Group" Like I said, I want it to be the official group sig, so try to make it as good as any of your other sigs! Thanks!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Well, I need a signature for the Blue Ogre group. I would like it to have two Blue Ogre Masks on each side of it. In the middle, I'd like it to say, "Proud Member of the Blue Ogre Group" Like I said, I want it to be the official group sig, so try to make it as good as any of your other sigs! Thanks!


do u have any pics of the ogre masks?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you make me one of bubbles?
Can some of the bubbles float on the sig too?
Put my name on the left bottom corner
Please and thank you!

@ Lewis: I'll put your in a sig if thats okay....


----------



## PaJami (Apr 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No and that's my problem. I can't find any anywhere!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh and make me a avatar too


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need the pics to the masks, thats another reason why i try not to make animal crossing sigs


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Can you make me one of bubbles?
> Can some of the bubbles float on the sig too?
> Put my name on the left bottom corner
> Please and thank you!
> ...


of bubbles?

like just bubbles? lol


----------



## Kiley (Apr 20, 2009)

Chubster i would like a signature that contains the following
Pic:http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg121/johnniebonnie_10/colorfulconverse-1.jpg
And anything else you want me to know.txt: Cuz thats how we roll above the shoes in rainbow nd my name (just kiley)in the right hand corner in rainbow


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bubbles floating and stuff
i guess you should put:
~Enjoy Life~
on it
Please =3
make it cute!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 20, 2009)

leaving for now  half way through yours goronking


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yay im so close!


----------



## PaJami (Apr 21, 2009)

I will never get my sig because there are no pictures of a Blue Ogre Mask anywhere!


----------



## Resonate (Apr 21, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I will never get my sig because there are no pictures of a Blue Ogre Mask anywhere!


You can always upload your own Animal Crossing Pictures.
And Can't you guys just use a picture like this?  
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

It doesn't have to be "AC" related.  Just "Blue Ogre" related.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 21, 2009)

But didnt dirtyd make one like that? You can just get it from his sig, well the masks. You know the sig he made with the two masks and stuff.


----------



## John102 (Apr 21, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> But didnt dirtyd make one like that? You can just get it from his sig, well the masks. You know the sig he made with the two masks and stuff.


that's called forgery, and is usually frowned upon.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry if I sound impatient but have you worked on mine yet?
If you can please show a waiting list =3


Nevermind I saw list but I'm not on it :-/
It's okay ill wait...


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Alright bita do u mind changing ur request to something else?

Im really horrible at making signatures that deal with shoes/bubbles things like that. Im gonna keep this request thread open only for people who want characters of a certain game/anime things of that sort.. any character is fine, but i don't really like to work with things like shoes and bubbles/cats dogs/ lol

Its just a hassle and im never happy with the outcome. If you really want the shoes/accesories or whatever u guys can ask lewis, he also makes signatures u can find him in the tbt marketplace, hes pretty creative aswell .. ill be working strictly with character signatures.

I will be finishing some signatures tonight, for some of you guys who have been waiting im hoping for at least 2 tonight.

I will also update the first post waiting list.

Bottom line, this request thread will only be for character signatures, no shoes, no cats, no dogs, no bubbles lol.

Ill make sure to update the first post to let you guys know.

If you currently have a request in for anything but a character u can change it or visit lewis im sure he wont have any problem with them.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

Um...
so....
uh....
Can it be a singer? =3


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Well singers are not really characters but if you can find a good render on this website www.planetrenders.net ill make you a singer


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Updated first post Please re read it guys specially if u requested a signature from me.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

OH OH OH I GOT A GREAT IDEA!!!!
BIOSHOCK!!!!!
IM LIKE A *censored.3.0*ING FAN!!!!
oh sorry for the caps im too excited xD

okay here use the logo
http://tinyurl.com/crr4o5  (sorry image is small :-( )
Then put this guy (i think his name is big daddy xD )
anyways put him on the right of the logo
http://tinyurl.com/ctoyv2
And anything that would make it look cool or something okay?
Make it nice and darkish like freaky good!
 :gyroidsideways: 
Please and thank you =3


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> OH OH OH I GOT A GREAT IDEA!!!!
> BIOSHOCK!!!!!
> IM LIKE A *censored.3.0*ING FAN!!!!
> oh sorry for the caps im too excited xD
> ...


Great request thanks bita.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, 
*THANK YOUUUU!!*!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^_^  alright ill get to work on a few signatures now.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

Wait dont forget to add this girl here!
http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/46367/normal_Bioshock2.png
i didnt see til now xD
please n thax =3


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Wait dont forget to add this girl here!
> http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/46367/normal_Bioshock2.png
> i didnt see til now xD
> please n thax =3


Alright ill fit her in there.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Goronking and pup your sigs are complete here they are








```
[IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/DracoCreed/goronkingcopy.png[/IMG]
```







```
[IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/DracoCreed/pupcopy.png[/IMG]
```

Pup i decided to make you that sig because i thought it would be the funnest hope u like it.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 22, 2009)

good luck with mine chubsterr ^_^

i hope its not to difficult for you


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> good luck with mine chubsterr ^_^
> 
> i hope its not to difficult for you


Nothing's too difficult for chubsterr.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Goronking and pup your sigs are complete here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i love it! Its okay that you chose that one and cant do the other one. Thanks!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 22, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay thanks chub!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Chub. Just thought I should pop in and say hi.
<small>(bump)</small>


----------



## gobema75 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey um i just wanted to know can u make me a sig Here is the link to the picture i want my signature http://s.bebo.com/app-image/7932183631/5411656627/PROFILE/i.quizzaz.com/img/q/u/08/07/13/Sonic_Rivals_2_shadow_ok.jpg plz can u make one for me and the color i forgot red and black


----------



## spector1 (Apr 25, 2009)

can i have a banner were a plane is flying the it crashes and blows up and bananas go every were then words come up that says Banana Republic 
the more words come up that says Join Now


----------



## spector1 (Apr 25, 2009)

oh didn't see the no animations


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 25, 2009)

Finished your sig waluigi






```
[IMG]http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/DracoCreed/Waluigicopy.png[/IMG]
```

Sorry about not being active lately, ill try to make more sigs asap.
Been busy.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 25, 2009)

gobema75 said:
			
		

> Hey um i just wanted to know can u make me a sig Here is the ]http://s.bebo.com/app-image/7932183631/5411656627/PROFILE/i.quizzaz.com/img/q/u/08/07/13/Sonic_Rivals_2_shadow_ok.jpg[/url] plz can u make one for me and the color i forgot red and black


sure ill add u to list on first post.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 25, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Hey Chub. Just thought I should pop in and say hi.
> <small>(bump)</small>


hey, dont worry im working my way to ur sig lol.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> hey chubsterr
> 
> ok i want a sig with ike please
> 
> ...


Its great chubsterr but you forgot to put my brawl name and code...

sorry


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 25, 2009)

My bad here it is fixed.









```
[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/287kymu.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Trela (Apr 25, 2009)

.....

I'm about to get Chubz to make me a sig.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> I'm about to get Chubz to make me a sig.


lol >.O


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks chubsterr


----------



## Growl (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey chub can you make me an signature that has:
Jack and if it's possible for a signature this "hypnotic" swirl
http://www.biofisica.fmed.edu.uy/swirl.gif
Also of course my online name in it.
Thank you!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 26, 2009)

Ill be posting two sigs soon.


----------



## tazaza (Apr 26, 2009)

could I have a sig with anyone from Halo 3 on and my TBT name 
Colour: red and anything else


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 26, 2009)

tazaza said:
			
		

> could I have a sig with anyone from Halo 3 on and my TBT name
> Colour: red and anything else


yep ill be adding u and growl to the list soon.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 26, 2009)

John i finished ur sig here it is, i only used one render cuz the sig looked crowded hope u don't mind.






```
[IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/24pxriu.png[/IMG]
```


Gobema75 i had easy acesss to ur render so i just went ahead and finished yours too while i was offline.







```
[IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/4iddoy.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## gobema75 (Apr 26, 2009)

That is soo cool


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad u liked it, closing shop for now guys. bbl


----------



## Sarah (Apr 26, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8371942&t=7156752

Please! =D


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 26, 2009)

Gobema dont forget to add at the bottom of the sig that i made it for u please.

thanks


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 26, 2009)

-CLOSED FOR NOW-


----------



## gobema75 (Apr 26, 2009)

no problem and already did


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 26, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8371942&t=7156752
> 
> Please! =D


Sarah im only doing character sigs, not cats and stuff check my first post.

sorry about that.


----------



## MegaFlame9 (Apr 26, 2009)

can u make me 1 plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sarah (Apr 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry. That's okay. I just posted here cause Lewis keeps ignoring me. =/


----------



## John102 (Apr 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> John i finished ur sig here it is, i only used one render cuz the sig looked crowded hope u don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind, really I just wanted you to pick one of the characters anyway. B) 
Thanks chubsterr!


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 26, 2009)

Hm.. oh wow.
These are pretty good.
I like them.

It would be nifty to have another signature made but I have no ideas.

Lemme know when you're open.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 27, 2009)

NVM. >_<.


----------



## spector1 (Apr 28, 2009)

i made this thing can you color in please





i want the guys to be standing on a hill and on the hill in the middle its got my name


----------



## John102 (Apr 29, 2009)

spector1 said:
			
		

> i made this thing can you color in please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omigosh! I LOVE patapon!


@chubsterrr: I got my siggie. Thanks  :veryhappy:


----------



## Horus (Apr 29, 2009)

*rocks back and fourth for my turn*

have you started it yet? if not tell me o.o


----------



## spector1 (Apr 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> spector1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me to  its so much fun


----------



## chubsterr (May 4, 2009)

Sorry guys i wasnt able to come online the past few days ill be working on signatures today.

If anyone doesnt want a sig anymore let me know so i wont waste time and move on.

Sorry for the waiting time  :gyroidsideways: 

hopefully ill deliver at least 2 signatures today.


----------



## SamXX (May 4, 2009)

I'd like a Batman: Arkham Asylum signature please! Here are the details, I won't make it too detailed though, I'd like some of it to be a surprise!

Here's the first image I'd like, I'd like it mainly around the Joker and I like that render.
And the next image is here.

For my name I'd like it in the Bat Logo, any grimy looking effects and a theme of yellow and black and if another colour is desperately needed then green. As long as the basics of what I have requested are the same you can do what you like from there!

Thank you!

Sam.


----------



## chubsterr (May 4, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I'd like to request a signature from you please. If I could get a matching avatar that'd be great if not don't worry. I'd like it of mirrors edge. I'll let you choose the pictures so it's a surprise but I'd like it very bright like the game is. If you really need pictures let me know but if you can find your own that'd be great. Thanks


sure sam ill look but if u want u can help find a pic.


----------



## chubsterr (May 4, 2009)

Well i didnt like the pic u requested horus, it had a lot of noise and blurryness.

But i made u this one hope u like it, if not  :throwingrottenapples: 
lol








```
[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/346w8ex.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Pup101 (May 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well i didnt like the pic u requested horus, it had a lot of noise and blurryness.
> 
> But i made u this one hope u like it, if not  :throwingrottenapples:
> lol
> ...


It looks cool!


----------



## bittermeat (May 4, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like it's simplicity.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 4, 2009)

Okay chubsterr, I'd like a signature [and if you can make the matching avvie] containing the Joker.
Here's the image: click
Unless you can find a better one [The Joker from the dark knight btw]
Uhh I want it to say 'Your death is so close I can almost taste it' somewhere and then 'coffeebean!' somewhere on a bottom corner. And fade them.
I really like the style you used with your first example siggy [like the bright neon lights and streaks and stuff] and I also like the style you used on Bita's siggy.
So if you could make it, it would be great
Make it uber cool.<3


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 4, 2009)

Hehe! Chub is bak i c


----------



## MygL (May 5, 2009)

Hmm I see your not taking request, I need a siggy... Not for me... =S


----------



## FITZEH (May 5, 2009)

Hey chubster again! lol

I would like a signature and avator that contains the following!
Avator: as it is but with Colm Fitzi written at the bottom left hand corner!
Siglay around with it but again i want vans in it like the ones in my avator!

Thank you!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 5, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Hey chubster again! lol
> 
> I would like a signature and avator that contains the following!
> Avator: as it is but with Colm Fitzi written at the bottom left hand corner!
> ...


four words.....

*Read the first page*


----------



## Pup101 (May 5, 2009)

Hey chub are you good with shoes?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 5, 2009)

Read the first efin page... -.-
Read blue letters


----------



## chubsterr (May 5, 2009)

Open for business!


----------



## chubsterr (May 5, 2009)

Gona take some time to go through everyones request to add to front page.
Have to catch up with it.


----------



## acfreak (May 5, 2009)

chubstrr could u make me a sig include the following


dark link on one side normal link on the opposite side and have them fighting
and my name in the middle top


----------



## chubsterr (May 5, 2009)

think u can find the pics?

havent seen a dark link pic around.


----------



## chubsterr (May 5, 2009)

Alright guys i updated the first post, everyone should be on there now.

Looking forward to working on the ken signature. You're up pootman!


----------



## Plopz? (May 5, 2009)

Chubsterr id like the followin` character
character: Master Chief
please and thank you


----------



## acfreak (May 5, 2009)

heres one http://www.zeldawiki.org/images/thumb/9/9a/Dark_Link_knil.jpg


----------



## acfreak (May 5, 2009)

4get the dark link and normal link

heres my new on include the following

twlight princess looking link and my name in the bottom right hand corner


----------



## chubsterr (May 5, 2009)

added u to list plopz and alright acfreak


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2009)

Dear Mr. Chubbsterr,

       I need a signature, here is the  picture:http://th00.deviantart.com/fs43/150/f/2009/069/b/5/Robopon_by_clarish.jpg I want the Patapon on the right with a blue background, and iti will say," Hail the Mighty Pete! Thanks


----------



## chubsterr (May 5, 2009)

Finished your sig pootman here it is.









```
[IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/2vvw32a.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Darkbunny (May 5, 2009)

Hey chub can you make me a sig with this character
http://th09.deviantart.com/fs36/300W/f/2008/274/f/3/Green_Holly_Bunny_Collab_by_budgie.jpg 
and put Darkbunny in any corner you want
if you can change the color of the girl to purple or blue. (you dont have to)
any dark color would be nice


----------



## kalinn (May 5, 2009)

just wanted to say these are all amazing.

can i get one with... 
spongebob?  lol 
(im not into anime.. sorry) =[ 

can i get one with chowder?
just have the colors match, and it says kalinn on there somewhere =]


----------



## chubsterr (May 5, 2009)

Closing for now

Half way through urs bita.


----------



## Resonate (May 5, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Finished your sig pootman here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh.

Nice.  I like it.  Thanks a ton Chub.   :veryhappy:


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 5, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Closing for now
> 
> Half way through urs bita.


YAY  :gyroidsideways: 
Take all the time you want chub


----------



## spector1 (May 6, 2009)

what do you mean sketchy?


----------



## SamXX (May 6, 2009)

Looks like a few requests until mine... I can wait though. I'm quite patient


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

a long ways til mine but its ok its going to be awesome!


----------



## FITZEH (May 6, 2009)

OOhh sory i didn't type it right...

My avator the same but with Colm Fitzi written at the bottom left corner

You can do anything with my sig just include the *shoes*. And* Colm Fitzi * at the bottom left corner


----------



## Horus (May 6, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well i didnt like the pic u requested horus, it had a lot of noise and blurryness.
> 
> But i made u this one hope u like it, if not  :throwingrottenapples:
> lol
> ...


Awesome 

i wish i had my computer so i can use it -.-


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

shops open.

what do u mean horus? u dont need a pc lol


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 6, 2009)

Yay
I'm next


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Yay
> I'm next


Working on it


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

Alright Bita heres the siggie i made ya hope u like it.








```
[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/34gn86v.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

Closing for now guys bbl.


----------



## Pup101 (May 6, 2009)

Creepy, but cool sig bita.


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

chubsterr.. I have a question. I know you don't like working with cats and dogs, but are fish okay? xD


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> chubsterr.. I have a question. I know you don't like working with cats and dogs, but are fish okay? xD


Depends what fish..if its nemo ill consider it, but like a real fish? neverr


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay. thanks. so like a render from planet renders is okayy?


----------



## Pear (May 6, 2009)

If I pay TBT bells do I get bumped to the front of the list? Just kidding. (Sort of)


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 6, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright Bita heres the siggie i made ya hope u like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im seriously speechless :O
You're amazing man!
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

Glad you liked it.


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2009)

Chubsterr i would like a sig with the characters of dialga and plakia fighting in space with the earth in the background and a fading image of giratina also in the background


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Chubsterr i would like a sig with the characters of dialga and plakia fighting in space with the earth in the background and a fading image of giratina also in the background


Sounds a bit crowded but ill give it a try, no guarantees though poke


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> If I pay TBT bells do I get bumped to the front of the list? Just kidding. (Sort of)


haha nice try bud, but no u gota wait just like everyone else


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2009)

ok, hope it wont be a challenge


----------



## chubsterr (May 6, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes planet renders is my favorite.


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2009)

actually can i change that request?


----------



## Pear (May 6, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah darn it.  
In that case could I please have a Sig with Perry the platypus in it.
Perry the Platypus
I don't care about the background.
And could it say "The best semi-aquatic egg-laying mammal since Emily the Echidna."

EDIT
Could you please post pone making it? I think I got someone else to do it.


----------



## Pokeman (May 6, 2009)

forget that request, if it isnt to late. i would like instead for the sig to be split into thirds with each section, with one being a rocky with little sparks, the other be a fiery floor, and the last being water. with the pokemon Raikou, Entei, and Suicune standing on each platform from left to right. it dosent have to b big.


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

On my request could you make it say The Edge instead of my name?
Thanks


----------



## Lewis (May 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright Bita heres the siggie i made ya hope u like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sick, The best you have ever made.

 ^_^


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2009)

forget any of that stuff theres a limit to a sig. 

i want a sig with mew and mewtwo throwing those blue and pink spheres at each other. with the background being the earth and space thing.


----------



## acfreak (May 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2009)

Where am I on the list?


----------



## John102 (May 7, 2009)

*looks at waiting list* O_O

oshi-

ok, well I usually change my sig every month, but from the looks of the waiting list it's gonna be a while......

anyway, if you're up  to it here the image I would like.

http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-1430

btw: I hereby grant chubsterr the certificate of awesomeness for his hard work, dedication, and time he put into his siggies.


----------



## acfreak (May 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Sky master (May 8, 2009)

sign me up on the waiting list plz!


----------



## DirtyZ (May 8, 2009)

can you do stuff like cars (lamboghini gallardo spyder) or the person in midnight club los angeles, ill have a look round for some pics if you want. if not then anything from assasins creed. colours: red and black with DirtyZ in the bottom left hand corner.


----------



## acfreak (May 9, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## chubsterr (May 11, 2009)

Alright working on a sig guys.

MAKE SURE that if you change your request that u edit your first post.

Because thats the one i look at.

Who ever asked about cars, thats fine i think i can do a car just tell me which one.


----------



## chubsterr (May 11, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Where am I on the list?


What did u request? cuz this is a new topic.


----------



## acfreak (May 11, 2009)

Yay ur open again!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

How do you make ur sigs?
xD
I know this has been asked soooo many times but i downloaded gimp and it says i need a newer version :-/

Got al ink to the version u downloaded/have


----------



## chubsterr (May 11, 2009)

mostly just photoshop cs3, but i used gimp for a long time, go to gimp.org or whatever it is .com, and get the version 2.66 i think thats what its called, make sure its the .EXE version


----------



## chubsterr (May 11, 2009)

acfreak said:
			
		

> Yay ur open again!


Yeah thanks for the bump


----------



## chubsterr (May 11, 2009)

be back 2morrow guys.

Working on urs growl, although it wont be animated since im not doing animations.


----------



## Pear (May 11, 2009)

Chubsterr, quick check your PM inbox please!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

http://gimp.org/downloads/#mirrors

the one on the top?


----------



## chubsterr (May 12, 2009)

The one that says

Download GIMP 2.6.6


----------



## SamXX (May 13, 2009)

Who's signature are you up to now?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am post number 169 on this topic.


----------



## kalinn (May 14, 2009)

i changed my request 
by the way. 
=]


----------



## Cottonball (May 14, 2009)

Chubster i would like a signature that contains the following
Picture: http://209.85.122.83/2/161/0/a4012124/avatar-4012124.jpg
Please have colors that may match but like light raindow colors or neon... [ if you can ] 
And at the bottom please include :   Kelsii<3


Thank you and please please if you will pm me when its done? I love youuuuu


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## SamXX (May 18, 2009)

Why Bump a thread that isn't yours?
Strange but ok...
Anyway, I'll be changing my request completely so just make sure you see it 
I'll edit the first post I made with all the _new_ details, sorry about this!

Thanks! Sam


----------



## Plopz? (May 18, 2009)

wow, it says open in the description and closed in the title o_0


----------



## FITZEH (May 18, 2009)

*Looks at waiting list*


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> *Looks at waiting list*


guys, chubsterr hasn't been here in a while, don't get anxious, he has a life to live.


----------



## FITZEH (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok

Is he leaving TBT?


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, but it doesn't matter, if he's not here then there's no point in posting here.....

or bumping the thread up >.>


----------



## FITZEH (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok!  ^_^


----------



## Plopz? (May 18, 2009)

=P okay


----------



## SamXX (May 19, 2009)

Looks like I'll need to go elsewhere with my request then if he isn't on often.
I'll give him a week before posting it somewhere else though


----------



## FITZEH (May 19, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll need to go elsewhere with my request then if he isn't on often.
> I'll give him a week before posting it somewhere else though


Me too


----------



## coffeebean! (May 19, 2009)

It's been like 3 weeks .__.


----------



## Nightray (May 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> It's been like 3 weeks .__.


Lol. ._______.


----------



## chubsterr (May 22, 2009)

Unfortunately guys im no longer able to keep up with this thread.
So im gonna have to close it, When i get some free time ill re open, but for now its closed guys.

Sorry if i didnt get to your siggie  

I havent left TBT i just havent had time to be active, i still consider myself part of the community. If you guys ever want to drop me a line or make a personal request just pm it to me and check my activity on my members info to see when i last logged in etc. I'll get back to you when i can.

Sorry again guys.

-Chubster


----------



## SamXX (May 22, 2009)

Oh well. I guess I'll try elsewhere.
Thanks anyway!
The signatures you did do looked great!


----------

